# Currently attending county drug court as a sentence deferred program



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed. 

There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.

My problem only started when, last Friday, the officer assigned to my case called and asked if I had a regular driver's license or a state ID. I told her I had a regular driver's license. She then asked me for a number of someone at Uber she can get a hold of. I informed that that I rarely talk to anyone at Uber except support if I have issues with my account, and that there are also users who tweet their requests to the Uber twitter account. Meanwhile, I'm thinking why does she need this? "Well," she says "get me a number for someone I can contact there because they need to know about this." Of course, a million thoughts were filling my head but for the time I wanted to assure her I would cooperate with whatever she might be suggesting just so as not to upset her. After she gave me until Thursday to get her the number, I decided to look into her request because, honestly, I'm serving no sentence, had no conviction, and upon completing this optional program, my record stays as is and the charges will be dropped. 

My first question to anyone who might know the answer is, regardless of whether or not she has the right to do this, if she contacts Uber saying, for example, that I'm on probation or some kind of court ordered program, could that affect my job with Uber in any way?

And my second question (which is more legal based) is, can she make me do this, period, considering I'm not on any actual probation and just completing a pre-trial program? The way she asked about my license at first when she called made me believe that she believes I'm on probation, although I'm not certain of that, just speculating. 

So, for the TL;DR version: I'm on a pre-trial program, not probation. The officer (who normally does probation cases) assigned to me asked to call Uber and notify them of my legal issues. Assuming I'm an idiot and she does have the right tell Uber I'm on a drug court program (despite the fact I have no convictions, and my charges will be dropped at the end), is my job with Uber at risk?

HELP!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.
> 
> There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


Yes your job would be at risk, however...

Her getting a hold of someone that listens to her will most likely not happen.

Here is a number to Uber. Give it to her and tell her good luck

‭(800) 593-7069‬


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

When the auditors came to my company, we gave them the giant financial report 5 thousand pages long to keep them busy.  We kept the summary report to ourselves.

My advice is give her a phone number you have tested yourself. Make sure it doesnt work or will keep her busy for hours of frustration.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't know what her intentions are but she is potentially jeopardizing your gig with uber. Talk to a lawyer immediately.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I would think that Uber might be able to suspend you until your case is resolved, one way or the other. if the charges are dropped, they have no basis to continue your suspension. If, for any reason, you don't complete your objectives and end up being found guilty, then you'll be permanently deactivated.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Kind of stupid on their part. A probation officer wants you to have a job. Sometimes they can violate you if you don't have one and aren't looking for one. Why the hell would she do something that could cause you to lose a job?

In theory the PO is supposed to be helping you stay out of jail and this doesn't sound like a good one. I had one once and he went out of his way to avoid causing me any problems or embarrassment in the free world.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber is not your employer. You are an independent contractor. You are self employed.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I would think that Uber might be able to suspend you until your case is resolved, one way or the other. if the charges are dropped, they have no basis to continue your suspension. If, for any reason, you don't complete your objectives and end up being found guilty, then you'll be permanently deactivated.


No one would suspend "The Suze".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.
> 
> There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


1.) we are not Lawyers
2.) any of us who are Lawyers do not know specific laws of your state.
3.) any Lawyers here who are approved for practice in your state and happen to be current in Criminal Code in your Jurisdiction do not work pro bono.
4)any Layers in your jurisdiction current on Criminal Code AND working pro bono
Will need you to sign a waiver of liability before being briefed on your specific case.
5.) even meeting all of the afore mentioned parameters and working a staff of paralegals overtime, we do not have sufficient forewarning to research your case and discover possible legal precedent within the parameters of your time frame.
So
Either a.) you are screwed.
Or
B.) you are asking the wrong people.
So in conclusion
It is not possible to give you legal council on Uber Forum.
Now
What you could do( although i neither advise in favor nor against)
Is give them the number to your closest Uber Greeenlight Hub.

P.s.- try to pass your urine & hair drug screens.



whiskeyboat said:


> I don't know what her intentions are but she is potentially jeopardizing your gig with uber. Talk to a lawyer immediately.


Then she could violate him for not fulfiling the conditions of his non parole parole. By eliminating his job, then finding him in violation for not having a job.
Florida is a " Corporate Prison" state isnt it ?

Welcome to the Twilight Zone of the catch 22 catch 22.
The Hungry Legal " System" Beast must be fed.
Someone has stamped Hors D' oeurvres
On your case file.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Kind of stupid on their part. A probation officer wants you to have a job. Sometimes they can violate you if you don't have one and aren't looking for one. Why the hell would she do something that could cause you to lose a job?
> 
> In theory the PO is supposed to be helping you stay out of jail and this doesn't sound like a good one. I had one once and he went out of his way to avoid causing me any problems or embarrassment in the free world.[/QUOTE


Sorry to burst your bubble and I hope you do the best in life . Pre trial is done by the state/county/city to save money. Probation is mandated by the court . If you still think your charges will be dropped then you should go to trial and not take the deal. The whole idea of pre trial/probation is you admit your mistake and you are afforded a second chance so you can learn from it.
For this very reason, If I want my family/friends to take a rideshare, I rather have them take lyft(they are shady for money) than uber. Lyft will never allow you on their platform.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ps- send $150.00 consultant fees to
tohunt4me
In care of Uber People Forum


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Sometimes they can violate you


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ps- send $150.00 consultant fees to
> tohunt4me
> In care of Uber People Forum


Or 150 likes .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

unPat said:


> Or 150 likes .


Oh wonderful !
I can bank those in my account with the Uber Badges !

" We must sign the Plea Bargain Deal
Before we Find out whats In the Plea Bargain Deal"-N. pelosi.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Loser alert


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

First, you don't have a job with Uber. You have a contract with Uber. You need to educate your court appointed officer or ask her to sign up with Uber with your referral code if she is interested to find out what Uber stands for like the rest of us.
2nd, If it's legal issue, she needs to contact Uber legal dept. or corporate legal council. Ask her to send her contact request to Uber PR Dept or corporate HQ or [building manager] to prove you're still thinking as strait as you can be.



ntcindetroit said:


> First, you don't have a job with Uber. You have a contract with Uber. You need to educate your court appointed officer or ask her to sign up with Uber with your referral code if she is interested to find out what Uber stands for like the rest of us.
> 2nd, If it's legal issue, she needs to contact Uber legal dept. or corporate legal council. Ask her to send her contact request to Uber PR Dept or corporate HQ or [building manager] to prove you're still thinking as strait as you can be.


Lastly, give her your number and tell her when to call. Make sure you answer like, This is Uber partner ( or This is Uber Driver)so and so, how can I help you.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Uber is not your employer. You are an independent contractor. You are self employed.


This would be the only argument that there is. You are running your own business and that's that. Tell her you file taxes as a business owner not a employee. I would absolutely go to his or her supervisor and explain your case. A lawyer could give some free advice possibly?

If your forced, give them the number to Uber. Hopefully without calling from your phone and without your Uber password it causes a complete run around and the PO gives up. Good luck, it's a shame this happens.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> I don't know what her intentions are but she is potentially jeopardizing your gig with uber. Talk to a lawyer immediately.


I agree with talking to a lawyer.

But also why did OP say he worked for Uber? He doesn't - he's self employed.

If you're a ride share driver you are self enployeed. Uber is only a client.



MoreTips said:


> A lawyer could give some free advice possibly?


This made me giggle...


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks to all of you for your advice, I am confident that I understand enough now to make an informed decision. I understand you're not lawyers or legal professionals (obviously) but I was just trying to ask other Uber people in the community to see what you would ultimately do in my position.

It still blows my mind how many catch-22s you get setup for in any such program. They want you to have a job but then go out of their way to make you and your employer uncomfortable enough to risk you losing yours. I guess if you're not working as a dishwasher for minimum wage at some hole in the wall with your boss having full knowledge of your legal history, they feel as though anything else would be too good for you.

It's a shame this happens to people all the time, and while I'm not completely innocent, I imagine there are a ton of people who had their lives ruined because a friend or acquaintance dropped their weed stash in the crack of the passenger seat.

Or you could be like me, just a guy who had a 2 year old prescription for klonopin sitting in his medicine cabinet that he didn't need anymore. That is, until your mother who was riddled with cancer for 10 years passes away and you find that half your prescribed daily dose from before helped ease the grief a little. You know it's addictive, and you decide to only use it for a week and not see the doctor for a refill. Two days later while visiting your dad, you get in an argument with him because he doesn't see how forcing an old woman with cancer to board a plane for an 8 hour trip she neither had the strength nor the will to undertake, against the advice of both hospice and her oncologist, might have ultimately accelerated her death. Next thing you know, your dad pins you up against a wall and you push him out of the way to escape. The next day you visit him again to take the high road with an apology, and shortly after entering the house the police arrive and you're in cuffs for domestic battery. They search your pockets and find your daily 2 pill dose of klonopin. I say nothing, and of course the battery charge gets dropped even quicker than my remorseful father could ask for it to be dropped himself. Meanwhile, you're left with a felony drug charge for a medicine you used to take but stopped going to the doctor for because you didn't need it anymore. I had no prior record of any kind.

I was advised by my attorney that because the prescription is more than 6 months old, it would be inadvisable to take it to trial, and was left with either accepting probation with adjudication withheld (with the option to seal and expunge), or, a 12 month drug court program with daily urine drops, mandated 4 times a week 12-step program attendance and mandated 3 times a week group attendance. I've been in the program for 3 months, passed all the urine tests and kept up with the objectives. That's when the officer called asking me for "Uber's number" because "they need to know about this."

-Glitch


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

glitch82 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your advice, I am confident that I understand enough now to make an informed decision. I understand you're not lawyers or legal professionals (obviously) but I was just trying to ask other Uber people in the community to see what you would ultimately do in my position.
> 
> It still blows my mind how many catch-22s you get setup for in any such program. They want you to have a job but then go out of their way to make you and your employer uncomfortable enough to risk you losing yours. I guess if you're not working as a dishwasher for minimum wage at some hole in the wall with your boss having full knowledge of your legal history, they feel as though anything else would be too good for you.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a plea bargain, which is a Guilty Plea. They'll tell you it's a lesser charge, and it is, but once you're found guilty, anyone with a right and valid interest in it, like an employer or business "partner" (like Uber/Lyft) will also have the right to know the original charge.

You're most likely done with rideshare and many other career possibilities (that you may or may not be interested in or otherwise qualified for, I don't know) if you do this.

It will probably keep you out of jail and/or substantially lower your fines, though.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Give her a friends number and when he picks up tell tell him to say hello uber.

If she needs an Uber number give number someone you know who drives, were all uber and partners.

I would have said I'm an independent contractor, support and everything is thru the app that the other option is to visit a green light hub and even there there's no phone number and the cards all have email for support that's on your app.



glitch82 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your advice, I am confident that I understand enough now to make an informed decision. I understand you're not lawyers or legal professionals (obviously) but I was just trying to ask other Uber people in the community to see what you would ultimately do in my position.
> 
> It still blows my mind how many catch-22s you get setup for in any such program. They want you to have a job but then go out of their way to make you and your employer uncomfortable enough to risk you losing yours. I guess if you're not working as a dishwasher for minimum wage at some hole in the wall with your boss having full knowledge of your legal history, they feel as though anything else would be too good for you.
> 
> ...


As a nursing student I can say your lawyer is a bum.

You had a 2 year old prescription that may say twice a day, etc, but w Benzos it's usually as needed.

Obviously you didn't gobble down script for 2 years, so you don't have a drug problem.

Also, medications have a shelf life and the reason they suggest disposing of after 1 year, is because the medicine loses its efficacy the longer it's shelf life, can check efficacy chart and see how effective the mg are after such a long time, or you may have been carrying essentially a placebo that was prescribed, and you did not abuse.

Where's the Hippa laws and the fact this is your prescription (I think).

Didn't your doctor advise or the medication packet that came with it advise it's a Benzo and suggest taking it as needed w onset of symptoms ?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If everything you say is true, having a couple of pills that you have a prescription for (even know it's old) would never actually be taken to court especially if you demand a jury trial. Sounds like your public defender was just moving you down the line.


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Loser alert


Oh damnit, I didn't mean to trip it this early into my posts on the forum. Is there any way I can reset this thing?



MoreTips said:


> If everything you say is true, having a couple of pills that you have a prescription for (even know it's old) would never actually be taken to court especially if you demand a jury trial. Sounds like your public defender was just moving you down the line.


I wish that were true. But I had a paid attorney, and I even shopped around for other attornies. If I take it to trial, all they have to do is prove those pills were in my possession (easy, considering they were in my pocket), and that I didn't have a current prescription for them, which I didn't. Since I hadn't gotten a prescription in over 2 years, it's a felony drug possession. Any prescription over 6 months old is fair game. They don't mess around with this sort of thing in Florida.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> This sounds like a plea bargain, which is a Guilty Plea. They'll tell you it's a lesser charge, and it is, but once you're found guilty, anyone with a right and valid interest in it, like an employer or business "partner" (like Uber/Lyft) will also have the right to know the original charge.
> 
> You're most likely done with rideshare and many other career possibilities (that you may or may not be interested in or otherwise qualified for, I don't know) if you do this.
> 
> It will probably keep you out of jail and/or substantially lower your fines, though.


They will SAY its nothing.
" Sign the paper. Dont worry about it.
You will never see it again."

Then the same assistant D.A. who smilingly handed you the pen will be waving the SAME paper around in court acting like a melodramatic cheerleader screaming " Hes got Priors your Honor" while strutting back and forth in front of the Jury while waving the paper over his head at full arms length.

If you behaved the same as him you would be bound and gagged by the bayliff.and charged with contempt of court.
But theatrics are o.k. for the home team.

P.s. - your " rights" in a traffic stop have now become " You know the routine"

1 plea deal equals e.z. convictions on B.S.
Charges by the prosecution in the future.
They know this.
Welcome to the Machine/ System.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

this was a thread in 2011 but I think it still applies (to you)

https://www.expertlaw.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125939


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> If everything you say is true, having a couple of pills that you have a prescription for (even know it's old) would never actually be taken to court especially if you demand a jury trial. Sounds like your public defender was just moving you down the line.


If the pills were in the Bottle from the pharmacy with the proper legal label on them containing the defendants proper name and Current legal address of residence.

2 pills in the pockets of elderly people out dancing at a club have gotten retirees arrested for heart medication under the same guidelines.
I have SEEN it happen !

Carrying 2 pills in your pants pocket may be easier but it is ILLEGAL IN AMERIKA even if it is prescribed medication !

And
If you ever throw pills away.
Peel the Label off !

Lest some zealous junior assisstant D.A. attempt to prosecute YOU because some Junkie rifling through your trash was arrested with a pill bottle with Your name on it !
He will try to charge you with Distribution of schedule Narcotics and try to slap a Felony Dope Dealer conviction on you to Fatten his Convictions file to further his Political Career.

FLORIDA IS THE INCARCERATION CENTER OF THE UNITED STATES !

Worse than Texas.

Any state with Privatized Corporate For Profit Prisons
Signs a Contract assuring the Prison Operater a steady set number of inmates REGARDLESS of the crime rate statistics !

Its a Rackett.
Your childrens SOULS ARE SOLD TO FINANCE GOVERNMENT DEBT OBLIGATION !


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Ironically, you might be prescribed anti anxiety meds (rhymes with zanex) to deal with the anxiety of going through this meat grinder of a system.

Your pocket full of pills was just low hanging fruit for the powers that be.

Good luck.



tohunt4me said:


> Carrying 2 pills in your pants pocket may be easier but it is ILLEGAL IN AMERIKA even if it is prescribed medication !


I think the prescription was for 2 a day, not that he had only two pills in his possession. I would think a jury trial would have been plausible if that was the case.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Ironically, you might be prescribed anti anxiety meds (rhymes with zanex) to deal with the anxiety of going through this meat grinder of a system.
> 
> Your pocket full of pills was just low hanging fruit for the powers that be.
> 
> ...


Trading pills is the 3rd most popular passtime in prison for the bi weekly " exercise hour"


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Trading pills is the 3rd most popular passtime in prison for the bi weekly " exercise hour"


OP should have used his "prison pocket" for carrying his expired meds.

I seen a documentary about those in the game and hustle on the outside for a living do this on the regular.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Ironically, you might be prescribed anti anxiety meds (rhymes with zanex) to deal with the anxiety of going through this meat grinder of a system.
> 
> Your pocket full of pills was just low hanging fruit for the powers that be.
> 
> ...


And jurrors would have been instructed that they must follow the letter of the law by the judge who is also a lawyer.
By the letter of the law the law was broken.
Meanwhile in Mexico you walk into a pharmacy and tell them what you want.
Prescriptions are filled for pennies on the dollar. Even on American brand drugs.
Funny how American drugs are Cheaper in Mexico and Canada than America.

Another Racket ! Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

glitch82 said:


> Oh damnit, I didn't mean to trip it this early into my posts on the forum. Is there any way I can reset this thing?
> 
> I wish that were true. But I had a paid attorney, and I even shopped around for other attornies. If I take it to trial, all they have to do is prove those pills were in my possession (easy, considering they were in my pocket), and that I didn't have a current prescription for them, which I didn't. Since I hadn't gotten a prescription in over 2 years, it's a felony drug possession. Any prescription over 6 months old is fair game. They don't mess around with this sort of thing in Florida.


Wrong, you have a script for them and your pharmacy will have a profile for you where the script is on it avd it's yours and prescribed under care of doctor and it does not matter when. Anxiety is a disorder that is periodic or chronic, you were not cured and an anxiety diagnosis a doctor who examined you came up with.

Old prescription for anxiety, if you called your doctor he may have said come in and I will peeacribe again, or if you said I still have a few pills from 2 years ago he would likely say they may not be as strong, but okay.

Maybe google hippa laws


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well when his P.O. Violates him for being unemployed and imposes the remainder of his 3 year sentence on him. . . the Corporate Prison for Profit will put him to work and charge premium prices for his labours.
He may even be paid 19 cents an hour . . .

Amerika Land of the Free.


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> this was a thread in 2011 but I think it still applies (to you) [link redacted due to new member posting restrictions]


I don't know whether I find this comforting or disconcerting, but it was very informative. None of the attorneys I consulted informed me of the option for jury instruction, but I understand now why they advised me not to take it to trial. However, as I understand it, and I really stressed this when I was presented with the options, the drug court program I elected to take is a plea bargain with the stipulation that once the program is completed, my record would be truly expunged and no future employer would be able to see the charge. I was told several times that it was my best option, and an even better one than taking probation with adjudication withheld, which would basically allow the judge to withhold a conviction until after completing the probation, at which point I would not be convicted of any crime and be eligible to have my record sealed. The way I understand it, by electing the drug court option, I wouldn't even have to get my records sealed because it would basically not exist for all intents and purposes (although I'm sure that in the future if I ever find myself in a situation where I'm facing charges my options would be more limited than someone who hasn't been in the system at all, and I am okay with that because I plan on crossing every T and dotting every I from now on).

I'd be devastated to find out that despite my due diligence, seeking counsel and getting reassurances that my record would be clean, I would find this coming back to haunt me in a future career move. I don't plan on running for office, but I think it would be highly unfair that I would never be able to work a decent job again because of something so petty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Wrong, you have a script for them and your pharmacy will have a profile for you where the script is on it avd it's yours and prescribed under care of doctor and it does not matter when. Anxiety is a disorder that is periodic or chronic, you were not cured and an anxiety diagnosis a doctor who examined you came up with.
> 
> Old prescription for anxiety, if you called your doctor he may have said come in and I will peeacribe again, or if you said I still have a few pills from 2 years ago he would likely say they may not be as strong, but okay.
> 
> Maybe google hippa laws


An EXPIRED PERSCRIPTION( 2 years old)
Which you must Legally Dispose of.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If the pills were in the Bottle from the pharmacy with the proper legal label on them containing the defendants proper name and Current legal address of residence.
> 
> 2 pills in the pockets of elderly people out dancing at a club have gotten retirees arrested for heart medication under the same guidelines.
> I have SEEN it happen !
> ...


What a statement. It's so true. Land of the free but we have more people locked up and at a higher rate than anybody. 
Prisons, courts, and attorneys, follow the dollars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> What a statement. It's so true. Land of the free but we have more people locked up and at a higher rate than anybody.
> Prisons, courts, and attorneys, follow the dollars.


" The more Corrupt the State
The More Numerous the Laws"-Tacitus
Before the Fall of Rome. Writted A.D. YEAR 86.
FUNNY HOW MODERN THIS STATEMENT IS IN OUR SOCIETY MODELED ON THEIRS.

Donate to the A.C.L.U.
Soldiers against Government Corruption
The Price of Freedom is Vigilence.


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Ironically, you might be prescribed anti anxiety meds (rhymes with zanex) to deal with the anxiety of going through this meat grinder of a system.
> 
> Your pocket full of pills was just low hanging fruit for the powers that be.
> 
> ...


I guess that makes me the king of implausibility because that's exactly what I had. Remember, I wasn't arrested for the 2 pills, I was arrested for a domestic battery charge and they happened to find those 2 pills while searching me. I was told the quantity didn't matter either, except past a certain amount (i.e. if I had stuck a handful of them in my pocket) then I might have been slapped with a trafficking charge, or at the very least intent to sell, even if there's no proof I was trying to offload them at all. Simply possessing a quantity (especially not in the prescription bottle) is precedent for intent to distribute.



Irishjohn831 said:


> Wrong, you have a script for them and your pharmacy will have a profile for you where the script is on it avd it's yours and prescribed under care of doctor and it does not matter when. Anxiety is a disorder that is periodic or chronic, you were not cured and an anxiety diagnosis a doctor who examined you came up with.
> 
> Old prescription for anxiety, if you called your doctor he may have said come in and I will peeacribe again, or if you said I still have a few pills from 2 years ago he would likely say they may not be as strong, but okay.
> 
> Maybe google hippa laws


Believe it or not, I actually looked into this. I asked whether getting a prescription (post charge) would help my case any. Since I didn't have one at the time I had them on me, I was informed by 2 attorneys that it wouldn't help at all, because all they have to prove is that I didn't have a valid prescription at the time I was searched. Having a valid prescription after the fact doesn't negate not having a valid prescription when I was searched and found in possession of a controlled substance without a valid prescription. It's crazy, I know. I tried everything.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*Jury nullification* occurs when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury* in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly applied to the defendant whose fate that are charged with deciding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *Jury nullification* occurs when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury* in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly applied to the defendant whose fate that are charged with deciding.


You must have Thinking People of Action who believe in Rights ON the jury for that to happen.

They will all be weeded out by the Prosecution.
Pleas will be offered and made to sound enticing.
Trials will be postponed until the desired jury is in place to create the desired verdict.

Prosecutors are all about " the Score"
Keeping Score is all that matters.

There are few individuals who possess less conscious than a Prosecutor for the State.

A " Good" prosecutor is a " special" type of Sociopath.

Sure they deal with the human garbage of society also.
The baby rapers and mother murderers.

It is what they do to normal people to generate revenue . There is where corruption begins on a systemic scale.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Loser alert


Judging by your photo, id be willing to wager youve drank alcohol at some point in your life.

Thats as much of a mind altering drug as anything else available on the black market. Just because you can legally buy it at the grocery store doesnt change its chemical composition or its affects on your brain.

Chances are, OP got busted for some weed. Its a shame that a plant that requires little to no processing to be consumed safely is considered a schedule 1 drug yet Meth is a schedule 2 drug and Alcohol is available at your corner market.

Weve created an expensive war on drugs that has failed and a prison system that is over populated that real criminals are being released to make room.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

glitch82 said:


> I don't know whether I find this comforting or disconcerting, but it was very informative. None of the attorneys I consulted informed me of the option for jury instruction, but I understand now why they advised me not to take it to trial. However, as I understand it, and I really stressed this when I was presented with the options, the drug court program I elected to take is a plea bargain with the stipulation that once the program is completed, my record would be truly expunged and no future employer would be able to see the charge. I was told several times that it was my best option, and an even better one than taking probation with adjudication withheld, which would basically allow the judge to withhold a conviction until after completing the probation, at which point I would not be convicted of any crime and be eligible to have my record sealed. The way I understand it, by electing the drug court option, I wouldn't even have to get my records sealed because it would basically not exist for all intents and purposes (although I'm sure that in the future if I ever find myself in a situation where I'm facing charges my options would be more limited than someone who hasn't been in the system at all, and I am okay with that because I plan on crossing every T and dotting every I from now on).
> 
> I'd be devastated to find out that despite my due diligence, seeking counsel and getting reassurances that my record would be clean, I would find this coming back to haunt me in a future career move. I don't plan on running for office, but I think it would be highly unfair that I would never be able to work a decent job again because of something so petty.


Ok here's my arguememt.

Granny Do Right has an old prescription sitting in her purse on the seat of her car, she's on her way to the pharmacy to buy a kit to dispose of these medications. Granny gets pulled over, she has the pills in her purse, in a typical granny ziploc bag with no seal tight because of her arthritis.

Or

Granny has the kit with her old meds in her car because she's old and forgot to mail the expired drug kit.

Granny beat cancer and she's afraid the narcotics for pain may cause her cleaning lady to take them or tell someone she has them who is an addict and in and take grannies meds, or t


tohunt4me said:


> You must have Thinking People of Action who believe in Rights ON the jury for that to happen.
> 
> They will all be weeded out by the Prosecution.
> Pleas will be offered and made to sound enticing.
> ...


That's nonsense and hears why.

Granny do right sees a report on the news where narcotic addiction is on the rise, pharmacies and houses are being robbed.

Granny do right thinks her cleaning lady may have gang ties or know bad people because she's Mexican and that's how older people think.

Granny has pain pills for when she beat cancer and wants to dispose of them before conchita and the gang in grannies head jack her.

Granny calls and goes to pharmacy and intends to buy a disposal via mail kit.

Granny has the pills from over 2 years ago with her in an envelope because she has mailing the disposal kit on her mind.

Granny gets pulled over for 4 mph in a 40 mph zone, officer sees envelope and it says pain pills in script because granny marks everything so she remembers.

According to your lawyer granny goes to jail and into a drug program.

Or even if granny has the disposal kit and pills in it, if the kit made it legal dealers or addicts would be safe putting pills they were prescribed in a kit because justice is blind, and granny is just as accountable as pusher or addict.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Ok here's my arguememt.
> 
> Granny Do Right has an old prescription sitting in her purse on the seat of her car, she's on her way to the pharmacy to buy a kit to dispose of these medications. Granny gets pulled over, she has the pills in her purse, in a typical granny ziploc bag with no seal tight because of her arthritis.
> 
> ...


If the cop doesnt cut granny a break and arrests her
Then she goes into the system.
Now
District Attorneys dont win re election by jailing grannies.
But
They will file charges.
Make granny sweat.
Involve grannies whole family.
Then once they have the Attention of grannies whole tribe
The D.A. will make a wonderful display of letting grannies entire family know jow lucky they all are that HE IS THE D.A. 
AND WILL DO PERSONAL FAVOR OF DROPPING THE CASE.

GRANNIES ENTIRE FAMILY GOES OFF PRAISING THE POLITICIAN TO EVERYONE THEY KNOW OUT OF A FEELING OF GRATITUDE.

WHEN NONE OF IT SHOULD HAVE EVER HAPPENED TO BEGIN WITH !


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If the cop doesnt cut granny a break and arrests her
> Then she goes into the system.
> Now
> District Attorneys dont win re election by jailing grannies.
> ...


I think you have s garbage lawyer. Oh illegal you would think the disposal kits or the Kits would be illegal for narcotics or controlled substances.

I understand not going to trial as I could only imagine what attorney costs, why if attorney even have you talking to woman asking for uber number, let her get it from your attorney then she can stop busting bells


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> I think you have s garbage lawyer. Oh illegal you would think the disposal kits or the Kits would be illegal for narcotics or controlled substances.
> 
> I understand not going to trial as I could only imagine what attorney costs, why if attorney even have you talking to woman asking for uber number, let her get it from your attorney then she can stop busting bells


Bringing an attorney to a parole meeting.
Part of the terms of parole are agreement to questioning, investigation, and examination of the parolee.
The right to an attorney just might not be part of the package.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

glitch82 said:


> It's a shame this happens to people all the time, and while I'm not completely innocent, I imagine there are a ton of people who had their lives ruined because a friend or acquaintance dropped their weed stash in the crack of the passenger seat.
> 
> Or you could be like me, just a guy who had a 2 year old prescription for klonopin sitting in his medicine cabinet that he didn't need anymore. .....
> 
> I was advised by my attorney that because the prescription is more than 6 months old, it would be inadvisable to take it to trial,


I'm sorry you got caught is drug war BS. So many millions of innocent Americans like you have had their lives destroyed NOT by drugs, but by bad drug laws.

What state is this in? The expired script law varies greatly, and is prosecuted differently, even within the same state.

The legal system, as it applies to drug laws, is utterly contemptible and disgusting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> I'm sorry you got caught is drug war BS. So many millions of innocent Americans like you have had their lives destroyed NOT by drugs, but by bad drug laws.
> 
> What state is this in? The expired script law varies greatly, and is prosecuted differently, even within the same state.
> 
> The legal system, as it applies to drug laws, is utterly contemptible and disgusting.


Florida
Prison capital of U.S.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Florida
> Prison capital of U.S.


In Maine there's an assistant DA that will prosecute someone even if they have a current prescription, just for having the pill outside the bottle. (Maine law requires pills to be kept in the same bottle they were prescribed in).


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Ok here's my arguememt.
> 
> Granny Do Right has an old prescription sitting in her purse on the seat of her car, she's on her way to the pharmacy to buy a kit to dispose of these medications. Granny gets pulled over, she has the pills in her purse, in a typical granny ziploc bag with no seal tight because of her arthritis.
> 
> ...


You know, you could create a dozen moral (or legal) thought experiments about this, but the bottom line is my explicit set of circumstances left me with zero wiggle room, from a legal standpoint, to risk the chance of going to a jury trial. Even if I had been pulled over for running a stop sign with the pills in my pocket, given I have a good driving record, zero priors, a clean car, and dress well, it's highly unlikely I would have given the officer any probable cause to search the car or my person and find the pills in the first place. In your scenario, if granny explains the truth about her intentions, it's up to the officer to decide whether or not she's breaking the law and should be arrested. I'm sure an honest explanation would be sufficient to let granny continue her trip to dispose of the pills.

Now, if granny was arrested because her spouse called the police and reported her for assault or battery the day before, and the officer on the scene arrests granny and finds pills in her shirt pocket, it's highly unlikely that granny could claim she was doing anything other than taking her cancer medicine 2 years after she last beat it and stopped taking it. Even if granny didn't know that she was breaking the law by doing that, she would probably face a drug possession charge despite the fact that her dear old Fred called the DA's office and claimed he was mistaken to have reported the assault and wanted to drop those charges.

In the end, my outcome is, as it always is, just a combination of poor choices and bad luck. I can only blame myself, because if I hadn't antagonized my father by blaming him (with good reason) for my mother's premature demise, he wouldn't have felt the need to get even. He wanted to punish me for making him realize something awful and that was his way of doing so, and I paid the price for being innocent of that by being caught with something I should probably been more careful with or avoided altogether.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.
> 
> There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


Tell her to pound salt. Say you have never called uber and you are not even sure if they have a phone number you can call. Tell her you looked online and couldn't find anything...let her look for it.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

unPat said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble and I hope you do the best in life . Pre trial is done by the state/county/city to save money. Probation is mandated by the court . If you still think your charges will be dropped then you should go to trial and not take the deal. The whole idea of pre trial/probation is you admit your mistake and you are afforded a second chance so you can learn from it.
> For this very reason, If I want my family/friends to take a rideshare, I rather have them take lyft(they are shady for money) than uber. Lyft will never allow you on their platform.


I will not explain how I am certain this is not true. Once you have the charges dropped, Lyft is happy to have you.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you are in a pre-trial _diversion. _What your lawyers and the court are telling you is correct. Follow the steps and it is as if it never happened. The police will have a record of _contact, _but nothing else (may take some time, though). Just make sure that your lawyer gets all the ancillary stuff like mug shot and website info removed.
Ironically, I believe the initial DV arrest will still be public record.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry you've had to deal with this OP!! That ****ing SUCKS big time. 

I feel like I've heard of this kind of thing happening so many times, meanwhile major drug traffickers and serial rapists like HW are floating above the laws, footloose and fancy free....

Your situation is just one example of what is so very wrong with this country. 

Good luck with everything, I hope it's all taken care of and there's a positive ending.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Judging by your photo, id be willing to wager youve drank alcohol at some point in your life.
> 
> Thats as much of a mind altering drug as anything else available on the black market. Just because you can legally buy it at the grocery store doesnt change its chemical composition or its affects on your brain.
> 
> ...


There is consuming, then there is consuming wisely. There is no sympathy to be found from me. The op knew the risks and decided to take a chance. Hopefully, they learned their lesson.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> There is consuming, then there is consuming wisely. There is no sympathy to be found from me. The op knew the risks and decided to take a chance. Hopefully, they learned their lesson.


it doesn't matter how wisely you consume a drug, you are still consuming a drug. To believe that any other drug is somehow more dangerous than your drug is down right pathetically hypocritical, especially since we know how dangerous alcohol is. The only ones righteous enough to say anything of these situations are those that are 100% straight edge, including alcohol and nicotine.

Now that the OP has elaborated more on his situation, it turns out he was prescribed a drug, didn't need the remainder of it but forgot to dispose it. It was discovered somehow and it was 6 months expired. That's the crime he is being charged with; having a prescription drug past it's expiration date.

That's the one of the purest bull crap that is brought to us by the war on drugs.

And idiots like you perpetrate it as if it's somehow saving the country... as we continue down the path of bankruptcy and ruined lives over non-violent made up crimes.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> it doesn't matter how wisely you consume a drug, you are still consuming a drug. To believe that any other drug is somehow more dangerous than your drug is down right pathetically hypocritical, especially since we know how dangerous alcohol is. The only ones righteous enough to say anything of these situations are those that are 100% straight edge, including alcohol and nicotine.
> 
> Now that the OP has elaborated more on his situation, it turns out he was prescribed a drug, didn't need the remainder of it but forgot to dispose it. It was discovered somehow and it was 6 months expired. That's the crime he is being charged with; having a prescription drug past it's expiration date.
> 
> ...


The only one talking about the severity of different drugs is you, but go ahead, amuse us with your long drawn out diatribe.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> The only one talking about the severity of different drugs is you, but go ahead, amuse us with your long drawn out diatribe.


I can read between the lines, even if any given person isn't intelligent enough to articulate their position.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.
> 
> There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


What were the particulars about your arrest?


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> First, you don't have a job with Uber. You have a contract with Uber. You need to educate your court appointed officer or ask her to sign up with Uber with your referral code if she is interested to find out what Uber stands for like the rest of us.
> 2nd, If it's legal issue, she needs to contact Uber legal dept. or corporate legal council. Ask her to send her contact request to Uber PR Dept or corporate HQ or [building manager] to prove you're still thinking as strait as you can be.
> 
> Lastly, give her your number and tell her when to call. Make sure you answer like, This is Uber partner ( or This is Uber Driver)so and so, how can I help you.


You do NOT want to get smart, surly or sassy with a probation officer.
They are in charge, they are usually nice people but they can quickly ruin your day.



glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.


First off most PO's are simply verifying employment and in so doing they respect your right to privacy, they have no other reason to call, they are not there to rat you out. While it is possible that Uber may find out what this is about, it's just as possible they won't be any the wiser... And just in case, why haven't you asked the PO the reason for the phone number request?


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe show her how your logged on 60 hours a week to make $500 with no benefits and have to pay for everything.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> You do NOT want to get smart, surly or sassy with a probation officer.
> They are in charge, they are usually nice people but they can quickly ruin your day.
> 
> First off most PO's are simply verifying employment and in so doing they respect your right to privacy, they have no other reason to call, they are not there to rat you out. While it is possible that Uber may find out what this is about, it's just as possible they won't be any the wiser... And just in case, why haven't you asked the PO the reason for the phone number request?


Is Uber driving a job of employment by Uber or self-employment? If it's self employment, The officer needs to contact the self-employed, not an app. or platform. Who is getting smart, surly or sassy with a probation officer? It's people who think officer can ruin people's day quickly.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Primeonly27 said:


> Maybe show her how your logged on 60 hours a week to make $500 with no benefits and have to pay for everything.


Nooooo! She most certainly will think he is on drugs, then.

Okay, all joking aside. If she is asking for the number to Uber, you pretty much have to give it to her...imo. Sounds like she has some power trip going on and can make things tough for you if you don't.

Here's the crazy ironic part. IF she gets ahold of a live person at Uber, _Rohit_ (with deep Indian accent) will deactivate, but probably the wrong driver. Maybe even someone reading this thread, but probably not you.

The amount of _Stupid_ at Uber makes a Probation department look like a well oiled machine.



ntcindetroit said:


> Is Uber driving a job of employment by Uber or self-employment? If it's self employment, The officer needs to contact the self-employed, not an app. or platform. Who is getting smart, surly or sassy with a probation officer? It's people who think officer can ruin people's day quickly.


This is a good point...OP is his own Employer.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Why don't you ask your lawyer? If you don't have one, you're entitled to one if you can't afford retained counsel. Some of us on the board may or may not be legal practitioners, and we're certainly not going to give you advice regarding your very specific situation. That would be irresponsible among many other things.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I always thought...

that the expense of a trial...

Puts the DA on the defensive...

So he goes offensive and threatens you...

With the worst he can do...

Now the question is....

Did they HURRY you to take...

The diversion pathway...?

Rakos


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

pretty much rail roaded to plead guilty  what police and lawyers do best. A lawyer worth his salt would of free you of charges and got you compensation. Gang bangers get let go on all the time as people said already and they are the ones dealing and wheeling. Not afraid of authority and is not different if you got a strike on ur record it a strike on ur record. Same thing if you win or lose you get the same outcome. Only time I believe in plea deals are when it a speeding ticket or some kind of traffic fines. Not against a drug charge... Unless you were feeling guilty 

If you believe u are right you got to stand up for yourself now it too late and you are finding out choices in life have consequences! Monkey Rakos right. You got pressured by ur lawyers and you got pressured by the system and they were all working against you. Judge and Jury would of thrown the case out if you had a competent lawyer that pleaded on ur behalf in court.

No one going to chuck you in jail for two pills that were prescribed to you but still go no idea why they were in ur pocket  seem like we getting half the information as always. Anyways good luck with everything.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

glitch82 said:


> This is a pre-trial program in which you have certain objectives to complete, once the objectives are completed, the charges are dropped and the case dismissed.
> 
> There are 2 components to the program: the 1st component involves an assigned counselor which monitors your progress through the program and is like a case manager. However, to satisfy the state the county also assigns a corrections officer (otherwise known as a probation officer) to your case EVEN though you're not technically on probation. There are different requirements, fees, and stipulations and sometimes the officer gets confused about what she ought to do on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


Ask a freaking lawyer, not the jackasses on this forum


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Hope it works out for you, OP. I would pay to see the PO on the phone with Uber support though. I imagine it would go something like the two dimwits in " Dude, Where's My Car?" ordering the Chinese food.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

just give her the phone number she'll be on that line for the next year. impossible to get anyone on the phone that above the age of 5 and doesn't give scripted responses. Don't tell her anything about how hard it is to get support on the phone... 

Hello this is uber... How can I help you? You can use the in app feature for help thank you for calling bye.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I would think that Uber might be able to suspend you until your case is resolved, one way or the other. if the charges are dropped, they have no basis to continue your suspension. If, for any reason, you don't complete your objectives and end up being found guilty, then you'll be permanently deactivated.


After they run another background check? That you consented to. If no consent, no background check. If no background check, no way Uber will know, unless that douuuuuche of a "probation" officer gets ahold of a real human.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

newdriverintown said:


> After they run another background check? That you consented to. If no consent, no background check. If no background check, no way Uber will know, unless that douuuuuche of a "probation" officer gets ahold of a real human.


You already consented the background checks when you first signed up. They can do them periodically, as they see fit. Read your contract.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You already consented the background checks when you first signed up. They can do them periodically, as they see fit. Read your contract.


You can revoke that consent at anytime. 
But please, quote the contract that states they can perform a background check periodically.. for the benefit of others. I'm not doubting you, but that way we are all well informed and not just taking anyone's word.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

newdriverintown said:


> You can revoke that consent at anytime.
> But please, quote the contract that states they can perform a background check periodically.. for the benefit of others. I'm not doubting you, but that way we are all well informed and not just taking anyone's word.


I'm curious to hear how a driver can revoke consent.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Demon said:


> I'm curious to hear how a driver can revoke consent.


In writing, like any other contract.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Nothing going to happen she going to call that line and it saying you in position million and she going to hang up and lose interest. Especially if she not a driver... They get pushed way back of the line. Drivers always get priority service.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

newdriverintown said:


> You can revoke that consent at anytime.
> But please, quote the contract that states they can perform a background check periodically.. for the benefit of others. I'm not doubting you, but that way we are all well informed and not just taking anyone's word.


Section 3.1

You acknowledge and agree that you may be subject to certain background and driving record checks from time to time in order to qualify to provide, and remain eligible to provide, transportation services.



Demon said:


> I'm curious to hear how a driver can revoke consent.


By uninstalling the app permanently.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

newdriverintown said:


> In writing, like any other contract.


That isn't at all how contracts work.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> I don't know what her intentions are but she is potentially jeopardizing your gig with uber. Talk to a lawyer immediately.


Absolutely.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Demon said:


> That isn't at all how contracts work.


In plain English yes, that's how contracts work.. of course there's more to it, but for the sake of people who don't know, yes, you can rescind contracts in writing. It all depends on how the contract was written and it's stipulations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> In Maine there's an assistant DA that will prosecute someone even if they have a current prescription, just for having the pill outside the bottle. (Maine law requires pills to be kept in the same bottle they were prescribed in).


Pumping gas in New Jersey is ILLEGAL !

Poor guy at Exxon station.
I thought it was a hustle and ran him off !

I didnt know it was law.
Thought he was a bum.

His job and " THE LAW"

He didnt touch MY car.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Section 3.1
> 
> You acknowledge and agree that you may be subject to certain background and driving record checks from time to time in order to qualify to provide, and remain eligible to provide, transportation services.
> 
> By uninstalling the app permanently.


Well thank you Steve for digging up this information.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is Uber driving a job of employment by Uber or self-employment? If it's self employment, The officer needs to contact the self-employed, not an app. or platform. Who is getting smart, surly or sassy with a probation officer? It's people who think officer can ruin people's day quickly.


High school trained and low level beauracrats.
They wear blinders.
They will percieve any challenge to their authority as a threat.



UberPasco said:


> I'm pretty sure you are in a pre-trial _diversion. _What your lawyers and the court are telling you is correct. Follow the steps and it is as if it never happened. The police will have a record of _contact, _but nothing else (may take some time, though). Just make sure that your lawyer gets all the ancillary stuff like mug shot and website info removed.
> Ironically, I believe the initial DV arrest will still be public record.


You can get arrested every day.

Only CONVICTIONS COUNT.

Evidence gets lost.
Paperwork gets misfiled.
Witnesses move.
Things happen.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes your job would be at risk, however...
> 
> Her getting a hold of someone that listens to her will most likely not happen.
> 
> ...


Do you realize how quickly they deactivate accounts? I think this is really bad advice


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> High school trained and low level beauracrats.
> They wear blinders.
> They will percieve any challenge to their authority as a threat.
> 
> ...


Yup, when we were young'uns. Now with the interweb, everyone is a P.I. Property managers, HR directors, HOA's all screen through social media and public records. You're only immune if you hold elected office.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

newdriverintown said:


> In plain English yes, that's how contracts work.. of course there's more to it, but for the sake of people who don't know, yes, you can rescind contracts in writing. It all depends on how the contract was written and it's stipulations.


I LOL'ed at your response. So you can't just write something down and get out of a contract after all.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Section 3.1
> 
> You acknowledge and agree that you may be subject to certain background and driving record checks from time to time in order to qualify to provide, and remain eligible to provide, transportation services.
> 
> By uninstalling the app permanently.


Thank you. I've been running around like a crazy person all week, and just didn't have the time to concentrate on research. 



newdriverintown said:


> In writing, like any other contract.


In some states or cities, it's law.



newdriverintown said:


> In plain English yes, that's how contracts work.. of course there's more to it, but for the sake of people who don't know, yes, you can rescind contracts in writing. It all depends on how the contract was written and it's stipulations.


You're right. You can. And when you do, Uber can not agree to your new terms, and deactivate you.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Demon @ SuzeCB I was just trying to make an easy point without going into so much detail. I bet you maybe half the people here don't even know what rescind means.


----------



## ripper310 (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble and I hope you do the best in life . Pre trial is done by the state/county/city to save money. Probation is mandated by the court . If you still think your charges will be dropped then you should go to trial and not take the deal. The whole idea of pre trial/probation is you admit your mistake and you are afforded a second chance so you can learn from it.
> For this very reason, If I want my family/friends to take a rideshare, I rather have them take lyft(they are shady for money) than uber. Lyft will never allow you on their platform.


Hey unPat I can't stand people like you. People make mistakes and can actually learn from them. If I really told you what was on my mind you'd would be shivering like a little biyatch! One more thing you don't have the authority to be bursting any bubbles so just shut your mouth and go drive for LYFT lame!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

ripper310 said:


> Hey unPat I can't stand people like you. People make mistakes and can actually learn from them. If I really told you what was on my mind you'd would be shivering like a little biyatch! One more thing you don't have the authority to be bursting any bubbles so just shut your mouth and go drive for LYFT lame!


He doesn't know what he's talking about. After your sentence is deferred, you complete your time, which is what ? 3 months? 90 days of staying out of trouble? Then case is dismissed. It still comes out on your record, but you can pay a lawyer to expunge it, depends on case by case, but you might be able to. If so, then it will be like it never happened. And you can answer no to if you ever were convicted or ever had a case deferred.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

ripper310 said:


> Hey unPat I can't stand people like you. People make mistakes and can actually learn from them. If I really told you what was on my mind you'd would be shivering like a little biyatch! One more thing you don't have the authority to be bursting any bubbles so just shut your mouth and go drive for LYFT lame!


Merry CHRISTMAS to you too as well!

Life is hard and it knocks you down , but I am not gonna look for an excuse. You are lucky you get a deferred sentence. You got a second chance in life. If you truly believe you are innocent then you should man up and go to trial and pay for it. 
This is America and that's why you can ***** and moan. You probably thanked your sorry illetareate *** , that it's not Bali or Saudi Arabia.

Second chance ? Go **** yourself !!!!


----------



## glitch82 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey guys, just a quick update on this drama.

I spoke with my counselor about the intentions of my probation officer. Because I’m not technically on probation it made sense to me to raise my concern with the counselor managing my entire “treatment” and to bring it up with her. She was positive that there was no need for my officer to speak with Uber about much of anything at all, and after the staff emailed the officer, I got a call from her a week later (after Christmas). I clarified my status as being self-employed with Uber merely being a contractor. She asked me to bring her proof of income for the previous two weeks. I said yes ma’am, hung up the phone, printed out my recent earnings and dropped it off at her office immediately.

That seemed to take care of the issue. Now having dealt with it, I have to wonder if it was only her intention all along to verify my employment, versus informing my employer of my legal issue. The way she worded the original request implied emphasis on the latter, but it’s entirely possible that she just used a poor choice of words to simply ask me for a number where she could verify my employment status or just ask for proof of employment.

So, I dodged a bullet. Still in the program, dropping urine on an almost daily basis, and still driving for Uber. Can’t wait until I get this nightmare over with! Thanks for all your help guys, the resolution was a smashing success!


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Glad this got cleared up for you. 

Also, it’s a good word of advice to people who don’t think anything of these little things in life. I have some old Percocet and Ativan in my cabinet that I just never got rid of after an injury years ago. But reading this I’ll probably pitch them in a fire pretty soon. Even though drug laws are more lax here (Canada), definitly not worth the risk either way.


----------

